# nagkakataon



## iggyca

Is this correct?

ewan ko kung nagkakataon lang. (or should it be magkataon?)

I don't know if it is just a coincidence.


----------



## 082486

iggyca said:


> Ewan ko kung *nagkataon *lang.



Now, I'm a little confuse if it's nagkakataon or nagkataon...
But for me it's nagkataon... 

To those who knows...
Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## jenny_lo

082486 said:


> Now, I'm a little confuse if it's nagkakataon or nagkataon...
> But for me it's nagkataon...
> 
> To those who knows...
> Correct me if I'm wrong...



I agree. It must be *nagkataon*. Based on the context, since it was just a single coincidence, we can't use 'nagkakataon' because it will then mean that it happened more than once.

to iggyca:
_I don't know if it is just a coincidence_ = _Ewan ko kung *nagkataon *lang. _


----------



## niernier

It is possible to use nagkakataon though if you mean a recurring coincidence.


----------



## iggyca

ok 

nagkataon - single coincidence
nagkakataon - recurring coincidence

thank you


----------

